

Ask HN: Why ask for address on a job application? - runwithbeets

I&#x27;ve been applying to jobs online, and a lot of businesses have their own employment portal that they make you go through. I&#x27;ve encountered quite a few that require I fill in my home address.<p>Why do they need my home address, or any address of any kind? With privacy flaws rampant in the wild, I don&#x27;t know if I trust any company (even big name ones like Google) to hold my data. Are they going to sell my data and all others who have applied? What do they need it for?
======
sjs382
Someone asks: "Hey, what information should we ask for on the form?"

Response, without much thought given, because the person answering has a lot
going on: "The usual stuff... Name, address, phone number, email, resume, work
history, etc."

And it never gets changed because:

1\. Changing it isn't a priority. 2\. It's information that they'll need from
hired applicants, anyways.

------
icedchai
Just make something up.

~~~
runwithbeets
Yeah, that's what I did. I don't see why they need it. It would be nice if
someone who built such a portal could answer why.

